# White worms all over corydoras?



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

Hoping someone can help me identify what is on my panda corydoras.
looks like little individual white worms.
i treated melafix for the time being but want to go buy the correct medication to treat this.
any help appreciated.


http://imgur.com/Zjd1D


did water change 30% earlier today and added an airstone
tank parameters looks all okay. it might have been the smaller panda corydoras that i purchased that may have been infected with this

nitrate 0
ammonica 0
ph 7


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like freshwater velvet to me, treatable, but I would treat him on his own.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's definitely not velvet. It could be a bacterial infection that has been overtaken by a fungus. Your panda looks really emaciated and not well. Is this the only Cory affected? If so, euthanasia may be a more permanent and viable solution.

Melafix may be a good treatment option but please make sure to use an airstone during treatment.

JMHO.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

